# Oil change questions



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

My LTZ has 800 miles on the clock and I'm planning to change the break-in oil at 1K. Don't know if it's needed, but it seems to make sense and I've done it in every car I've ever owned, so.......


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

I did mine at 3360 miles and 67% left on the OLM.
Filled with QS Ultimate Durability 5W30 and used a Napa Gold 7674.

Burt


----------



## ScottNWDW (Apr 24, 2011)

When I bought my Cruze the dealer suggested an oil change at 5,000 miles and we even made an appointment at the 3 month mark. This was based on the fact that the car uses the synthetic blend. Based on my usual driving pattern I will reach 5,000 miles around that same time. Since my oil changes are included for the first 4 years, I am happy with that.


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

Break in Oil? Never heard of that for years. Are you sure about that? Where did you get that information from? My Salesperson just said to wait till the Oil monitoring system tells you it's time for a change. Who's correct?
Thanks


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

ScottNWDW said:


> When I bought my Cruze the dealer suggested an oil change at 5,000 miles and we even made an appointment at the 3 month mark. This was based on the fact that the car uses the synthetic blend. Based on my usual driving pattern I will reach 5,000 miles around that same time. Since my oil changes are included for the first 4 years, I am happy with that.


First 4 years?? how did you swing that deal?


----------



## ScottNWDW (Apr 24, 2011)

D29 said:


> First 4 years?? how did you swing that deal?


It's part of what the dealer does with all new cars at that dealership. None of the other Chevy dealers in town do it. A Toyota dealer does it for 3 years is the closest.


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

wow thats a **** of a deal. i dont think any dealerships around me do that. Besides Toyota like ya said


----------



## slyedog (Mar 17, 2011)

There is no break in oil. Factory filled with Gm Dexos 5w30. I changed mine at 3000 with 45% left on the OLM. I used GM Dexos again and a Delco filter from the dealer. Got 5qt jug filled from their bulk and a filter for under $18.


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

slyedog said:


> There is no break in oil. Factory filled with Gm Dexos 5w30. I changed mine at 3000 with 45% left on the OLM. I used GM Dexos again and a Delco filter from the dealer. Got 5qt jug filled from their bulk and a filter for under $18.


Thanks for the info. You got a great price on the Oil & Filter.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I got a year of oil changes with mine but want to put synthetic in it so I will do it myself anyway. The wife's Hyuandai came with lifetime oil changes which we have been using for the past two years and so far they are keeping their word.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

tourbus1 said:


> My Salesperson just said to wait till the Oil monitoring system tells you it's time for a change. Who's correct?
> Thanks


I would contact your local dealer's service department or owners manual for first break in oil change interval. Also don't trust a salesman's word on preventive maintenance, checks, and services.... Or much of anything else for that matter lol.


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

In reference to the previous post, the salesman is correct. If it required some early oil change for the break in period it would be in the manual. The manual says oil changes aren't necessary until the oil change light. My service dept. just said I can do it every 3,000 miles or follow the oil life monitor whichever I'm most comfortable with. I'm going by the OLM. I'm at 7500 miles now with 26% oil life left. Most new cars without OLM don't require oil changes but every 7500 miles anyways.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ I made no statements about the salesmen being correct or not. My point is you wouldn't go to a butcher to get your plumbing fixed or a carpenter to do your taxes. Despite what the DIC tells you. You as the owner are ultimately responsible for correct preventive care of your vehicle. I have yet to see a salesman be held liable for faulty or correct maintenance advice.


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

You are definitely right and gave some great advice. I didn't mean to come of rudely. It is ultimately the owners responsibility. I just wanted to point out what I had found out talking to my service dept. and referring to the owners manual.


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

i did my first oil change at 4000 miles and used the dexos approved mobil 1 5w 30 synthetic


----------



## azappraiser (Mar 1, 2011)

I had my dealer do the first oil change at just over 500 miles. 3,000 miles later, my oil life indicator is reading 71%. I am planning to change it every 5,000 miles.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

car comes with oil monitor but dealer puts sticker on windshield for every 3000?? olm says i still have 70% life left.... they need to get there facts straight..


----------



## casey67 (Apr 20, 2011)

tourbus1 said:


> Break in Oil? Never heard of that for years. Are you sure about that? Where did you get that information from? My Salesperson just said to wait till the Oil monitoring system tells you it's time for a change. Who's correct?
> Thanks


My salesperson told me to wait for the system to tell me too. I'm going with that. I did it with my Grand Prix and only changed it twice a year but then I was leasing it and only put about 9K on a year.


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replys on when you should change your oil & filter. I guess, when you think it, it likely is better to do it more often than not. I think I'll continue to do like I did on all my previous vehicles, about every 7500 kms.


----------



## CruzinGeorgia (Apr 7, 2011)

azappraiser said:


> I had my dealer do the first oil change at just over 500 miles.


I think alot like you. I did 1st change early (at 700 miles)(although I did mine myself), but from now on I'll change it when oil life monitor says 10% remaining. Always full synthetic dexos oil & I do oil changes myself every time (so I know what's going on as opposed to guessing/presuming/believing things about something somebody else supposedly did), I've always done my own.


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> car comes with oil monitor but dealer puts sticker on windshield for every 3000?? olm says i still have 70% life left.... they need to get there facts straight..


Your particular dealership put that sticker in hope you bring it to them every 3K miles. More often, more $$$ for them.
The best deal I have seen in this thread is 4 yrs of free oil changes from their dealer.
One dealer in my area has a "lifetime" guarantee engine, and my dealer offers "free tires for life". And what's the catch?? Well you must get all your oil changes through them. I didn't get my Eco there for the "free" tires(and Im sure that doesn't include labor, balancing, ect.) as I know with 80K tires the chances of them losing $ with tires v over-priced oil changes is large.


----------

